# Protector requirement for the Pakistan



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi
Can someone please confirm regarding requirements for protector stamp on passport while travelling on residence visa (189/190) from Pakistan. As it's mandatory for work visa specially while travelling to GCC.

Please share your experiences.

Regards
xxx


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

189/190 are Permanent Resident Visas not work visas as you get for Middle East countries so no Protector Stamp required.

Girl Aussie


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

hello,

No requirement for protector stamp neither visa label. Just keep two copies of grant letter because airport officials in Pakistan, retain one copy. 




xxx said:


> Hi
> Can someone please confirm regarding requirements for protector stamp on passport while travelling on residence visa (189/190) from Pakistan. As it's mandatory for work visa specially while travelling to GCC.
> 
> Please share your experiences.
> ...


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

xxx said:


> Thanks for your responses.


Could you please confirm if there is no need for protector.


----------



## helixum (Mar 27, 2018)

is protector required for 489 visa from pakistan? plz reply


----------

